# Violet has gray diahrrea (Sheep)



## HappyPalace (Jun 5, 2012)

Not sure what to make of this.  Violet is 4 1/2 weeks and up until Sat. was out eating Daisy who's 2 weeks older.  I didn't catch it right away but since Sat. she's gone from eating 22-24 oz. a day down to 15-17 oz.  She's having gray diahrrea.  Her eyes are still bright, she's pretty active & when they slipped past me out the gate this morning they both hit the green stuff with a vengence!  I did give her 1.5 tsp. Pepto last night to try to dry her up.  Should I keep watching her, or do I need to call the vet?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Is she eating anything else? Lush pasture? Grain?


----------



## HappyPalace (Jun 5, 2012)

She has creep feed, hay & water available.  Their pasture time is limited and she hasn't been out since Sunday.

We just switched from 4 feedings a day to 3 - could that have something to do with it?

How often should I give her the Pepto?


----------

